
PI-xel – an image filtering algorithm to make images more compressible - ionut_popa
http://www.pi-xel.io
======
Zekio
Looks like a Weak(low quality), weaker(med quality) and even weaker(high
quality) Gaussian blurring on everything in the images to me, can't see any
benefits to it

~~~
ionut_popa
Hi, really appreciate your honesty. Although it's not just blur under the
hood, if that's all what the end user see, that all that counts.

